# Disconnect a phone jack in an inaccessible room



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

cut it.

~Matt


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Wires have two ends. Find the accessible end and disconnect it there.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

If the room is inaccessible... why disconnect it anyway?

~Matt


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

How inaccessible is it? Just a locked door? There's gotta be a key somewhere. If it's a void space in the structure... then why is there a phone jack in there? In case one of the framers got stuck in there when they sheetrocked?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> cut it.


Yep that's what I would do. 



erics37 said:


> How inaccessible is it? Just a locked door?


Good excuse to work on ones door kicking skills. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Yep that's what I would do.
> 
> 
> 
> Good excuse to work on ones door kicking skills. :thumbup::laughing:


or Lock bumping :thumbup:

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> or Lock bumping :thumbup:
> 
> ~Matt


My personal solution to locked doors would be frowned upon in most buildings. 
:laughing:


----------



## Querious (Oct 7, 2010)

A dispute between a landlord and tenant resulted in this situation. The landlord would like that particular jack cut off with as little disruption as possible.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Querious said:


> A dispute between a landlord and tenant resulted in this situation. The landlord would like that particular jack cut off with as little disruption as possible.


:thumbup::laughing:. Yep find the other end and apply a pair of these to the situation.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Querious said:


> A dispute between a landlord and tenant resulted in this situation. The landlord would like that particular jack cut off with as little disruption as possible.


Um that sounds kind of sketchy. Does the landlord pay for the tenant's phone service or something?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Um that sounds kind of sketchy


Most things involving landlords are.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I would tend to not get involved in a landlord-tenant dispute. Nasty affairs, and can land your ass in court. Besides, are you legally allowed to terminate someone else's telephone services?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I know exactly how to do this. I do it all the time for a friend who owns multiple buildings. 

but i cant tell you.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

